# Virtualdub Fehlermeldung "Unable to start video capture" bei Video8 Digitalisierung



## MasterVideo (4. Dezember 2013)

Hallo zusammen,
ich möchte Video 8 Aufnahmen unkomprimiert mit VirtualDub digitaliseren.
Folgende Hard- und Software kommt zum Einsatz:

Sony Video 8 Camcorder
Elgato Video Capture, USB 2.0
Virtual Dub 1.9.11
UT Video Codec

Wenn ich ein Test Capture starten möchte dann kommt die folgende Fehlermeldung:
Capture error "Unable to start video capture."

Meine Einstellungen findet ihr auf den Screenshots:

http://img5.fotos-hochladen.net/uploads/unbenanntred8xgf6ju.jpg
http://img5.fotos-hochladen.net/uploads/unbenannt24s52ocbdxu.jpg
http://img5.fotos-hochladen.net/uploads/unbenannt35xdlj4i80o.jpg
http://img5.fotos-hochladen.net/uploads/unbenannt4x5ukg60yv9.jpg

Was mache ich falsch?

Vielen Dank im Voraus.


----------

